# 2005 Kona Stinky



## csteves (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a quality free-ride bike that isn't going to cost me a fortune and I'm not going to have to work on all the time. I've looked at a bunch of different bikes and I really like the new 2005 Kona Stinky. I think it's a good sturdy bike and has descent components for the price. My friend claims that as soon as I get it I'll want a bigger bike, but I think it's perfect. Can anybody give me some advice about what you've heard or wxperiences you've had with the Kona Stinky? Thanks.


----------



## kelesis (Jun 6, 2004)

Well i've ridden the 2004 (not much diff) And compared to my hardtail i usually ride its totally awesome. I plan on getting one this summer...... after spending all winter saving. Its a really sturdy bike and even tho it does have limits your gonna have to be pretty hard on it to push them too far.

i say go for it and you'll love it. Just my ideas


----------



## drumbum (Oct 8, 2004)

How is it weight wise?


----------



## csteves (Oct 14, 2004)

drumbum said:


> How is it weight wise?


I think it's about 30 pounds... It seems like I read something somwehere saying "30.9" and that it's considerably lighter than the '04


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

*Stinky 2004*

I have bought a 2004 Stinky in special offer..here in Italy..I already had a SantaCruz Heckler..After a while I needed some money an I had to decide which one of the two bikes I could sell...I was wondering if I could build something like "a best of both worlds"...and I think that now I will sell the Heckler...My Stinky is really really heavy..for a bike with 150 mm of travel on both wheels... but it is sure a well designed bike.Now I have put the rims that were on the Heckler (a pair of Mavic f219..quite sturdy indeeed)..in place of the Sun rims and the tires that were really heavy too.I swappwed also the handlebar and the stem.Now my Stinky weights something around 35 pounds.Originally was around 40 lbs.Today I went to the woods and I was really happy..the bike now feels a lot lighter..The change form 2,6 tires to 2,3 ..has done a very big improvement in manouvrability.All in all now it feels like a very tough trail bike on steroids.What I will change soon..when I got the money is the Drop Off Triple fork..I know that is a budget fork..but the damping is very poor..and the rebound is too slow..and you cant change it..You could try changing the oil..but who knows.I saw th 2005Stinky at the Milan expo..here in Italy..The bike is really well made..and the pholosopy is the same..as for 2004..Good quality budget parts for a really tough and heavy bike:The travel has raised from 6" to 7" on both wheels..So the weight will be also increased a bit..My advise is to buy this awesome bike and change the fork...It is a 170 mm Drop Off...This bike deserves something better..I will buy ..I hope..the Sherman Manitou Firefliy Plus..it is 150 mm for a weight of 5 lbs..very good..It has also a 20 axle.Mine has a Qr..Hopefully the 2005..at least has the 20 mm axle on the Drop Off..Ahh..the new Stinky has also the new 2005 Fox DHX 3,0 shock...It should be a qualit shock.....My advise is to buy it..You wont regret it...but keep in mind it is not light.Bye


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

csteves said:


> I think it's about 30 pounds... It seems like I read something somwehere saying "30.9" and that it's considerably lighter than the '04


No it's going to be atleast 40 lbs if not 42-43lbs.

-TS


----------



## kelesis (Jun 6, 2004)

what sherpa says thats about its STOCK weight


----------

